# Plants for a 10 gallon?



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't want to start a NPT, But I may get 3/4 live plants for the next sorority.

Which tall ones do you recommend?

What plant food is best?

Are the lights that come with the Tetra Starter kits good enough, if not, where can I buy them?

Do they need to be bared down in the gravel?


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Hershey said:


> I don't want to start a NPT, But I may get 3/4 live plants for the next sorority.
> 
> Which tall ones do you recommend?
> 
> ...



1- 
amazon swords are very tall plants
Anarchis
Fox tail 

2-
Best plant food are root tablets I hear because you can place them at the base of the plant without adding extra stuff in the water, as the fish willl be doing that with their own poop. Just make sure it is in the soil so the fish won't peck and try to eat it

3- The lights depend on the plants you get, some need more light some don't you should first research the plants you intend to add only then will you know if they are okay, if not you can check in Pet stores, aquarium stores are good places to check, if not online on ebay, amazon they have lots.

4- Some plants can be free floating, some have ribosomes that can't be buried, it doesn't have to be only gravel, you can have them in soil, sand, pebbles, it is also a matter of what plants you get. If you don't want to have it too complicated you can keep them potted in the tank with some soil 

Hope this helps


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a 10g tank that I'm also planning on turning into a soroity but I'm worried my sand bottom won't be good. Do I have to switch to soil?


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

cdouglas93 said:


> I have a 10g tank that I'm also planning on turning into a soroity but I'm worried my sand bottom won't be good. Do I have to switch to soil?


sand isn't bad, just make sure to feed your plants root tablets to make up for nutrition.


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Can you get these at walmart?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

1. There are so many recommendations! I love my amazon swords. java fern, anubias, anarchis, money wort, vallisneria, and some crypts also get pretty tall. There really are a ton to choose from!
2. For rooted plants you'll want root tabs, for stem's you'll want to get liquid, I use Seachem Flourish, highly recommended by a lot of different people on different forums. I dont use root tabs yet, none of my rooted need them so far.
3. You'll want to get compact flourescent lights. 2 watts per gallon+ at around 6500K -- I got mine from walmart in the fish section --Aquaculture aquarium bulb, they go for about $5 a piece, but well worth the money. I've never been able to grow anything under incandescent lighting, which is what comes in the kit you're talking about unless it is a flourescent tube
4. Some plants can be floated like hornwort, cabomba, frogbit, duckweed, dwarf water lettuce, etc. The ones that are potted are recommended to be taken out and buried in the gravel, but it isnt necessary. Stem plants however need to be planted in gravel.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've never seen root tablets at walmart, but you can get them at petsmart, petco, etc. 
They do have liquid fertilizer at walmart, but not sure of the quality.


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

aemaki09 said:


> 1. There are so many recommendations! I love my amazon swords. java fern, anubias, anarchis, money wort, vallisneria, and some crypts also get pretty tall. There really are a ton to choose from!
> 2. For rooted plants you'll want root tabs, for stem's you'll want to get liquid, I use Seachem Flourish, highly recommended by a lot of different people on different forums. I dont use root tabs yet, none of my rooted need them so far.
> 3. You'll want to get compact flourescent lights. 2 watts per gallon+ at around 6500K -- I got mine from walmart in the fish section --Aquaculture aquarium bulb, they go for about $5 a piece, but well worth the money. I've never been able to grow anything under incandescent lighting, which is what comes in the kit you're talking about unless it is a flourescent tube
> 4. Some plants can be floated like hornwort, cabomba, frogbit, duckweed, dwarf water lettuce, etc. The ones that are potted are recommended to be taken out and buried in the gravel, but it isnt necessary. Stem plants however need to be planted in gravel.


I know my local petstore sells the Seachem FLourish. What is the general price you pay? I'm looking to do kind of a talk grassy look in the back of my tank but I'm thinking of putting drift wood in there also so I was thinking of java moss. What is the difference between stem and root plants? Sorry if that's an obvious answer I'm knew to all of this plant stuff. Are all the plants you named good for a beginner like myself?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the help! I'm just starting out with moss balls for now, and I got my new girls today.


----------

